# L&L Haunted Cemetary 2011



## lorod (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all, this is my first posting here, but I thought you guys might enjoy my first attempt at a "Madame Leota" effect. Sorry for the dark video (I really need to learn how you guys make your videos look so good in the dark!) and for the "family members" who decided right when I started recording to walk inside.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job Louis!!!!


----------



## lorod (Apr 5, 2010)

*Madame Leota Inspired 2011 Haunted Graveyard Display*

Hello fellow haunters!

This is my second year doing a graveyard for my Halloween display, but this is my first time recording it and posting it up. For 2011, I decided to try my hand at creating a Haunted Mansion inspired graveyard "show". Sorry for the dark video and for the "family" member(s) that decided to walk back inside (in front of my camera) RIGHT as I started trying to record the routine. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is Flipping awesome!! Do share some of the details of the Madame Projector effects. both props turned out exceptionally well


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg....im so jealous!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

FANG-tastic! Nice work!


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Great work! Very impressive


----------

